# LEGO DC Super Heroes: Justice League – Gotham City Breakout



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> BATMAN TAKES A VACATION?
> 
> THE JUSTICE LEAGUE DISCOVERS THE DIFFICULTY IN
> 
> ...


----------



## WoanTu (Jul 2, 2016)

Movie for all ages. This is a fun weekend of my whole family.
With film JUSTICE LEAGUE: GOTHAM CITY BREAKOUT, favorite characters: Madame Mantis (boss final ^^). Have fun!
Soup Super Herose...


----------

